# Just joined, a few shots of my dog



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's a few shots i have taken of our dog "Archie" I shoot mostly sports but since getting Archie i'm getting into dog portraits

1









2









3









4









5


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Great pictures, very cute dog


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> Great pictures, very cute dog


Cheers, just 10 month old and a bit of a handful


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous, and looks very cheeky!


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Fantastic photo's .. great camera.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome, lovely pictures


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> He's gorgeous, and looks very cheeky!


He can be very cheeky if he steals a shoe he comes and shows you before he runs outside with it


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Great pictures! :thumbup: And a very very lovely looking dog.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

the melster said:


> Fantastic photo's .. great camera.


Thankyou, they were shot with 2 studio flashes, Canon 5D and 24-70F2.8L


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Welcome, lovely pictures


Thank's :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> Wow! Great pictures! :thumbup: And a very very lovely looking dog.


Cheers, ive thought about setting up shooting dog portrait i already shoot quite a lot of dog agility


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> Wow! Great pictures! :thumbup: And a very very lovely looking dog.


Thanks, i'm thinking about setting up in dog portraiture


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Great pics and stunning dog  Welcome


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Great pics and stunning dog  Welcome


Thank's, he is a little beauty but can be a little bugger


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

very nice work:thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

reido said:


> very nice work:thumbup:


Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

Are you a photographer? those pictures are fantastic!
Welcome by the way.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Are you a photographer? those pictures are fantastic!
> Welcome by the way.


Thankyou, yes i do photography part time


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's a cutie what breed/cross is he? Wonderful pictures


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> He's a cutie what breed/cross is he? Wonderful pictures


Lakeland Terrier


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's a few more while out and about in The Peak District, one tip that will make your photos better is always get down to your dogs point of veiw to take shots


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics adorable dog :thumbup:


----------



## harrysmum03 (Nov 5, 2010)

one seriously cute dog and i absolutely love those pictures, their fab.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Great pics, love the snow balls!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank's everyone, i will have some shots of my daughters West highland terrier pup to show you later


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

> one tip that will make your photos better is always get down to your dogs point of veiw to take shots


Gonna try that, thanks for the advice 
Trouble is usually he promptly jumps on my head thinking i wanna play :lol:


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Gonna try that, thanks for the advice
> Trouble is usually he promptly jumps on my head thinking i wanna play :lol:


That is where my 300mm lens comes in handle and very expensive


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

They are stunning portraits indeed! Wow if you set yourself up as a pet portrait photographer I'm sure you'll do very well :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

kaz_f said:


> They are stunning portraits indeed! Wow if you set yourself up as a pet portrait photographer I'm sure you'll do very well :thumbup:


Thankyou very much, i used to only shoot sport but a few months ago i picked up some studio lights and now im hooked, i'm taking him to obedience classes and most of the other owners what photos soi'm going to rent the hall next door and do a shoot after class


----------



## KME2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

What beautiful photos! 

I've been enjoying playing with my DSLR since getting Basil, as you can see he is quite the poser...


----------

